
Ask HN: Wouldn't greymode be better than darkmode? - bythckr
I don&#x27;t mean the greyscale option in OS, where the whole page is turned to greyscale.<p>Dark mode is tough to implement, you have to re-design the whole page and it doesn&#x27;t render well in old type screens (Thinkpad Matte, LCD). To properly view darkmode you need Retina like display.<p>The strain part is the bright white light, why not just modify that? Turn the white to grey. Renders well on all screens, no need to redesign the page. Plus less strain on the eyes.<p>Wouldn&#x27;t that be a better alternative than darkmode?
======
anigbrowl
You know what I'd like? Not to have to set this stuff individually for every
client. I greatly miss the ability to customize my own machine and have most
of what was on my screen look the way I liked. The web broke all that;
publishers (especially commercial entities) started recruiting designers to
make their offerings stand out, and all the good design work that used to go
into software UI went towards publishing, turning the internet from the worlds
greatest library into the world's largest magazine rack. Ubiquitous video has
made it exponentially worse; 9 out of 10 moving images I see are noise trying
to sell me something - probably more, in fact.

~~~
bythckr
Yup, that's a much better way. Give the data, the system will render it the
way needed.

Even is darkmode, the issue is some rogue sites that manage to escape the
browser extension to force darkmode on all sites and comes out all bright.
That sudden flash of light just renders me blind.

------
howard941
I don't know. Would it? It's hard to answer without links to sites with the
same thing rendered both ways.

For what little it's worth I got pushed into VS editor (which shouldn't have
taken pushing, it's a great environment) defaulting to darkmode and on less-
than-Retina-grade panels I'm enjoying it

------
Finnucane
You'd have to make sure there's still enough contrast. The way book printers
deal with the problem is to use unbleached 'natural' paper for long books,
instead of bright-white paper. (Not entirely unlike the background color of
HN).

